# performance exsaust



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

Well i need exsaust and I was wondering whut company should i get and whut size and whut size piping cuz i need one,katt back......right now my car has no exsaust and thats the first thing i wana get done...help please!!! o yah i dont want my car to sound like some retarded civic(nothing aggainst civics) i just dont like that sound
I have 2 liter non turbo 1986 200sx..in case i get this turbo that i want whut size piping should i get for exsaust and if i dont whut size then


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

how old are you?
1)exHAUST
2) CAT-BACK
3) WHAT


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

In was going to ask the same damn question but I guess you Had to beat me to the punch.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

I am 20..just turned 20...and why?if u are asking cuz of spelling tthats cuz i am from europe and i ahave been here for only 4 years..so dont hate... cat-back


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well man, you seem to have no trouble spelling common words like a new-to-english European ( I would know, I've got friends who are like that)

either way..........................what is the engine code of your car, do you know?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

CA20
2 liter..its rear wheel drive(i love that)

i hope thats whut u asked for....
Its also weird engine like it has 8 spark plugs.....


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

8 plugs what?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

it has 8 spark plugs.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *well man, you seem to have no trouble spelling common words like a new-to-english European *



i learned english in Germany and in Yugoslavia...its still ruff on spelling..and i still have accent


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

That's one small 8 cylinder engine...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

dschrier said:


> *That's one small 8 cylinder engine... *




 its 4 cylinder engine.........


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Well then it can't have 8 spark plugs, it might have 8 valves...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

hmmm...well on day my car wouldnt start so i figure if i change plugs it would help...cuz spark plugs were old....i changed 8 of them...so it does have 8 spurk plugz....and it is 4 cylinder engine...


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Well there can only be 1 plug for each cylinder, and since it is a 4 cylinder engine there can be only 4 spark plugs...


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

are you sure you didn't change 4 spark plugs and 4 wires or something? the CA20 didn't have two plugs per cylinder.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

no guys..."cross flow head w/ 8 spark plugs on a 4-banger".....if u want i can take pic with my digi tomorow and post it...i mean i know how spark plugs look like LOL...there should be someone out there that has same year car as me and they can tell u bout it....can someone please help me and tell me whut exsaust i should get and whut size piping?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

any 80mm+ exhuast would do  some say that Apexi n1 is the best. i would rather take the apexi gt over the n1.. my personal favorites are blitz nurspecr and hks 25th aniv. stainless hiper exhaust.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Sr20det/ turbo KA/ 240sx exhaust article 

Apex-I GT Spec - Catback exhaust (s13/s14) - that has megaphone style stainless piping that terminates at a width of 95mm with a stainless steel can, this is in my opinion a great buy for Sr20det or turbocharged KA customer looking for a quality low cost full stainless steel exhaust, Its a quality package that includes a 1 piece exhaust system that comes with a silencer and is in the same class as the HKS hiper 25th anniversary (full stainless) and Blitz Nurspec R. It is a great deal with very reasonable pricing and quality construction, but as with all exhaust with this large of piping it is a tap bit loud and will emit a very deep roar at lower rpm. This is the exhaust for the SR/ KA-T customer who wants almost no compromises for performance but not a high cost. 

Apex-i N1 - Catback exhaust (s13/s14) - large 1piece construction, megaphone style piping (that terminates at 85mm) exhaust system: that consists black high temperature painted mild steel piping and a stainless steel canister, the N1 is a classic design being the first of the N1 style exhausts available on the market. The N1 (single) is a proven power adder for both Normally Aspirated and Turbocharged applications. This would be a good exhaust to purchase for those thinking of driving around N/A for a while and later upgrading to Sr20det or KA-turbo. The only bad parts of the N1 package i can see is that the silencer is extra cost to purchase unlike the GT-spec and like all mild steel units it will rust slightly eventually in 2-4 years. Overall a good purchase for 1st time 240sx owner needing an exhaust that is useable in both ka and sr applications, and is a little strapped on cash. 

Apex-i N1 Dual - Catback exhaust (s13/s14) - this is a very aggressive dual piping design that is also quieter then the N1 single and on normally aspirated cars has more backpressure to alleviate some of the loss of low end power when putting a large 80mm+ piping exhaust system. The N1 dual is a very nice 2 piece construction exhaust system that has very similar black high temp painted mild steel piping and stainless steel muffler cans, the exhaust produces a very aggressive high rpm sound but is very mellow even without silencers at lower RPM, it has available silencers (2 count) available for purchase separately and is great for N/a and forced induction use, because its Y pipe design creates some back pressure initially (which is great for n/a apps) but its two 60mm pipes flow very good and there is minimal loss of peak power when compared to more traditional large diameter exhaust units. Also thankfully unlike its sisters the N1 single and GT spec it is not a huge 9 for unit and is much easier to install and ship. The only negative would be the extra cost purchase of the silencer (90mm type x 2) and the overall law enforcement attracting look of 2 shiny angled N1 style muffler cans. 

5zigen Fireball (60mm) - This is an exhaust for N/a applications designed and fitted for American application, it is very quiet and does sound very aggressive...but we do not recommend it for forced induction applications. But next to the Greddy MX 60mm and Blitz Realize TT this is one of the quietest exhaust system on the market for those who want an aggressive look but not deafening sound. This the exhaust of choice for the KA owner who wants to just drive around N/a for a while then purchase a new exhaust if they ever need to swap engine or add forced induction. Negative aspects are these are sometimes known to rust prematurely around the resonator area. 

5zigen Fireball (turbo use 80mm) (s13/S14)/ Rocket (s13)t/ Border 304 max (s13/s14) - Catback exhaust - These 3 exhaust systems are nearly identical and utilize 80mm mild steel piping and have the angled muffler can much like the Apex-i N1. What differentiates the Fireball and Rocket from the Border 304max is the amount of sound suppression materials. This exhaust is used on phase2's friend shop JSpec.com on their project S14.5 and is a very aggressive looking and sounding exhaust. Performance wise it is comparable to the HKS Hiper and Blitz nurspec R, its for the enthusiast who wants an aggressive and unique looking exhaust that's different from the Blitz Nurspec R and Apex N1/ GTspec. 5zigen exhaust normally is of pretty good quality (but i have seen some units rust prematurely) and every time u buy one u help support a certain 240sx owner who likes to talk alot and act weird. 

Blitz Nuremburg Specification Racing (NurSpec R) - Catback exhaust (s13/S14)- this is a wonderfully constructed high quality 80mm stainless steel piping and muffler exhaust system from Blitz. The Nurspec Racing is one of the exhaust that Phase2 most often sells to customers looking for a high quality exhaust for their turbocharged applications. Its a very complete package characteristic of blitz products that includes the 2 piece exhaust system, a silencer, and instructions. The nurspec-R is a quality 80mm exhaust that performs well and has a very small profile meaning that it has good ground clearance and is very light weight. The only negative aspects about the Nurspec R is that it is one of the louder exhaust in its class and its not the least expensive. 

Blitz Realize TT (S13) - no experience with these wayne fill this in 

Greddy DD - Catback exhaust (s13/s14) - This is a japanese spec Greddy (Trust) made dual aluminized 60mm mild steel piping and stainless muffler tips exhaust that has been designed for maximum ground clearance. Unlike the similar Apex-i N1 Dual its is very loud and is very reminiscent sound of a Harley Davidson or large bike exhaust. Personally i think this is the exhaust for those who are anal about ground clearance and also want the maximum attention getting sound. Application wise the DD is for turbo use only and is deafening for N/A application, thankfully the package includes silencers. The negative aspects (positive to some) are the loud sound and also the aluminized piping construction which is some what prone to heat and corrosion damage. 

HKS Super Dragger 2 - Catback exhaust (s14) - HKS made black painted 85mm mild steel piping with stainless steel canister exhaust for turbocharged applications very similar to the Hiper but without the N1 style canister. This exhaust is relatively quiet and is designed to have maximum ground clearance (much like the US market Greddy EVO) and sound suppression, the exhaust can also be fitted with an optional silencer unit. I personally think this exhaust is underrated and should be used more often because its a quality constructed unit that's very reminiscent of Japanese market Trust/ Greddy 80mm exhaust systems but with prettier welding. 

HKS Hiper (High Power) - Catback exhaust (s13/S14) - HKS produced black painted 85mm mild steel piping (Stainless available) with stainless steel canister exhaust for Turbo charged or N/A applications (available contact us), this is a well made 85mm single canister n1 style unit that is very similar to the apex-i n1 except that it doesn't not have megaphone construction piping (increasing piping width as exhaust track length is traveled). The hiper has an optional silencer unit to suppress sound and performs and sounds quite nice, the welding is nice and normal mild steel versions include pre made holes for the optional silencer (stainless do not). My only complaints are the propensity for the low hanging resonator unit to scrape on large speed bumps and that the tip if does not protrude enough on some aftermarket bumper to not leave residue on the rear bumper cover.

Overall, one of my favorites is the Blitz NurSpec

thanks phase2motortrend and s14will for the info/write up


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

thanks man ....do u know any sites by any chanse that i can look them up on?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hmm.. u can always go to the company site and look them up.. like..
www.apexi-usa.com
www.blitz-na.com
www.hksusa.com
www.5zigenusa.com
www.greddy.com
www.borla.com
www.rd-tanabe.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2003)

thanks man..u helped me alot


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ur welcome =) so what exhaust are you thinking about?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

Apex-I GT Spec or Blitz NurSpec...hopefully..only thing is i have to work my ass off all month for that..and i need to find cheapest....but i think it will be worthed, if i am gona do something may as well do it right


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

very nice.. i totally agree with you. i would never put a fart can from pep boys on my car just becuz i'm short on $$$


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2003)

all those exsaust info u gave me is for 240 right?cuz i was wondering will it fit on my 200sx...i dont se anything for it


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yeah..they were for a 240sx.. sorry.i couldn't find one for 200sx.. but they should be relatively similar


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

thats cool man....i think tomorow i am gona go and check soem performance shops and see whut they got to offer and ill ask for Apex-I GT Spec
...we'll see whut they got


----------



## PursuitofKnowledge (Mar 29, 2004)

well, my v7 has 12 plugs so there.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

June of 2003....

well done newb well done...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

gotta love thread bumps for no particular reason pc+1


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yo vsp3c, why wouldnt you suggest the gt spec for the the ka???


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

because gt spec is a huge exhaust and ka is NA.. not enough exhaust flow for much performance gain


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

so when the put up the amount of power you get out of each exhaust is that basically relating to sr equipped?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sometimes.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

eh, ill get the gt spec anyways, im gonna swap somewhere down the line


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

you're gonna miss that low end power. also, for the dummies who dont know, the CA had 8 plugs for emissions reasons. kinda like the Z24 and such. small 8 cyl, bah!


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

hmm, damnit, you think i'd be better of with the n1 dual, thats my other main choice


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

or you could save your $ and not get anything. All you are doing with an exhaust is making pointless noise without anything to gain. Do you want to have a car or a musical instrument?? If you get that exhaust on an n/a KA24 your going to have either a trumpet, tuba, or a trombone. Not exactly what I call money well spent. Just save your cash in a lil piggy bank or something labeled, "swap dough", and never take any money out of it. Not even in times of crisis. Taking $ out of your savings is like picking a scab, if you keep pickin at it, your only going to make your car situation worse for yourself. Just leave it alone...


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

well, i have a header and the HKS sport and it doesnt sound bad at all. but then again, i dont plan on swapping anything anytime soon


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I like that starion on your page....ummmmmmm


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> or you could save your $ and not get anything. All you are doing with an exhaust is making pointless noise without anything to gain. Do you want to have a car or a musical instrument?? If you get that exhaust on an n/a KA24 your going to have either a trumpet, tuba, or a trombone. Not exactly what I call money well spent. Just save your cash in a lil piggy bank or something labeled, "swap dough", and never take any money out of it. Not even in times of crisis. Taking $ out of your savings is like picking a scab, if you keep pickin at it, your only going to make your car situation worse for yourself. Just leave it alone...


 well put.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i totally know wat you mean, ive been savin up my money and crap, basically im gonna spend most of it on suspension, (i get wheels providing i do okay on the SATs), and as for the 'swap fund'... i aint swappin shit prolly for a year, until im 18 due to the fact my parents wouldnt let me. I figured i would get a nice exhaust from now, just to maybe gimma a few extra horses and a nice sound, cause im pretty sure it wont sound like shit.
..and im gettin a job right after SATs so by the time im ready to swap, the money will be there, and ill already have a nice catback for it


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Just spend it on some other suspension part then. The exhaust for the n/a motor is not cost effective. There are plenty of suspension items that you can buy that will actually do something. What's your suspension list looking like? I'm sure I could find you something else to buy instead of exhaust


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

im gonna go with some of the basic shit- coilovers, front and rear sway and stut bars to start..
o, i forgot to mention, i need me some LSD
but now that i think about it more, it probably would be kinda pointless to waste the money on an exhaust right now...
wat other suspension parts would you suggest anyway, cuase i know i would still be able to do more with it


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well u can spend it on exhuast if u really want to, but i would go with suspension parts for the car like opium said. later on when u get the swap then u get an exhaust


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea, now that i think about it, i really shouldnt wry about the exhaust due to the lack of that extra money i would have after buying my suspension shit, its definitaly more important


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Now your on the trolley.. suspension parts to look into. Urethane bushings or bettter, adjustable shocks, large sway bars, a nice spring rate for whatever you plan on using it for.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

since were basically talkin about gettin my priorities straight, do you think i should think about buy an lsd soon, since im stuck with open diff,


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yes. VLSD isn't always easy to source. It took me 3months to get one, so you might as well get an early start haha

make sure you keep your open diff though. You may need to source it for parts later depending on what diff you get


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

VLSD isnt that great for drifting tho. i dont know your plans, but it sounds like you want to drift. a VLSD doesnt give the locking power that other diffs do ie..the KAAZ. although the KAAZ is a lot more expensive, it's well worth it. and also, check out SPL's line of suspension parts. they have some sick shit and a lot of their parts eliminate the rubber bushings completely. www.splparts.com


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

well the thing is i wanna do drifting and road racing, more importantly road racing, cause i feel its more important to start out with something like that, cause i would guess drifting would come more easily, when you have basics found in road racing, such as proper lines, and driving technic. I was lookin at the kaaz, but a friend up mine was sayin that they had been known to have some problems..i was thinkin the cusco 1.5 or 2 way, im aiming more towards 1.5,(im willin to spend alot on a really good one)


----------

